# Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'; A Hero's Song Op. 111



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Krzysztof Urbański / NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'; A Hero's Song Op. 111

Release Date February 10, 2017
Duration01:01:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateDecember 10, 2015 & December 13, 2015
Recording Location
Laeiszhalle, Hamburg[/QUOTE]

3/5


----------

